# Pizza On The Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did pizzas on my Akorn tonite. Done in six minutes.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Did you cook it on parchment paper on the akorn?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't care much fer pizza, but I do like em when cooked on the egg!!! Looks like ya had some good eats as usual!!!!


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Looks great. I'm a big fan of parchment paper and antimo Caputo flour.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

My pizza on the egg the other night. It was so good!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow yall got a little piece of Italy in yah. THAT looks Absolutely Amazing


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I have done a few on the egg. Man, they taste good.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

What dough does everyone use? I get mine from Mellow Mushroom most of the time. Publix has decent dough too.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I get my dough from publix.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Now I want some pizza looks so good


----------

